
There Is No God, but Gods - yarapavan
https://www.l2inc.com/daily-insights/no-mercy-no-malice/there-is-no-god-but-gods
======
ykevinator
What a nice piece. I love the separation of Jesus from the supernatural and I
love the bread piece.

------
TwoNineA
Iä! Iä! Cthulhu fhtagn!

